# Jetzt doch Moderlieschen



## Hagalaz (11. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

hatte vor einiger Zeit hier schon mal gefragt wegen __ Moderlieschen oder Stichlingen für den Naturteich antwort war klar Moderlieschen.
Habe mich in letzter Zeit mit den Fischchen beschäftigt und hätte gerne welche im Teich nur habe ich dieses Jahr sehr viele (min. 20) Molchlarven im Teich und ich möchte dies auch die nächsten Jahre noch haben...
Ich frage mich nun dauernt fressen die Moderlieschen nun Frosch-/ Molch- und Libellenlarven oder stelle die keine Gefahr da? Habe nichts eindeutiges gefunden.
Bin nämlich deswegen noch zwiespältig ob Moderlieschen oder keine Moderlieschen weil ich eben nicht möchte, dass dadurch die anderen Larven gefressen werden.
Wegen dem starken vermehrungsdrang das ist kein Problem kommen dann zu den Cichliden ins Aquarium


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt doch  Moderlieschen*

Hallöle!

ist eher andersrum, dass Libellenlarven und Molchlarven gerne mal Moderlieschen- Babys fressen


----------



## pema (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt doch  Moderlieschen*



> ist eher andersrum, dass Libellenlarven und Molchlarven gerne mal Moderlieschen- Babys fressen



Ich glaube, so einfach ist das nicht. Moderlieschen fressen wohl einfach alles, was in das Maul passt...so wie andere Fische eben auch
Sind die Molchlarven noch entsprechend klein und haben keine Versteckmöglichkeit, werden sie sicherlich von den Lieschen gefressen...wie alles andere auch, was sich im Teich - unvorsichtigerweise - zum Fraß anbietet. 

petra


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt doch  Moderlieschen*

Also wenn ich mir meine Lieschen anschaue und dann die verschiedenen Quappies, hätte ich auch eher Angst, das die Lieschen den __ Libellen- oder Käferlarven zum Opfer   fallen.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt doch  Moderlieschen*

Hallo Hagalaz,

ich bin der Meinung das pema absolut Recht hat.

Bei der Fischzucht von z.B. Forellen, Äschen, Felchen, __ Hecht, __ Wels, Dorsch usw. kann man die Fische von 1 bis 3cm mit Plankton füttern, welches mit speziellen Netzen aus einem Gewässer entnommen wird. Ab dieser Grösse nehmen Sie nun kein Plankton mehr zu sich, sondern brauchen Lebendfutter in Form von Wirbellosen, Insekten, alles was vors Maul kommt. Ab dieser Stelle wird die Zucht auch unrentabel z.B. werden die Besatzfische für ein Gewässer dann schon in die Natur entlassen.

Der einzige mir bekannte Vegetarierfisch ist eine Welsart deren Name mir grade nicht einfällt. Aber selbst hier hätte ich bedenken das der Wels auch andere Sachen frisst.

Ich bin der Meinung das du keinen Fisch finden wirst der nicht an Lebendfutter ran geht so lange welches angeboten wird.

Einziger Trost könnte sein, dass die Fische sich nicht an den Laich und auch nicht an die Kaulquappen der Kröte gehen. Bei dem Frosch sieht es wieder anders aus.

Aber wenn du 2-5 Fischies einsetzt dann machen die vielleicht nicht so viel radau. Ein Selbstversuch ist bestimmt die einzige Möglichkeit das heraus zufinden.

PS: Wenn ich an einen Weiher oder Tümpel denke, wo keine Fische sind, dann ist da doch schon mehr Kleinzeug vorhanden als an einem Teich mit Fischen.


Gruß
Gartenfreund


----------



## pema (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt doch  Moderlieschen*



> Also wenn ich mir meine Lieschen anschaue und dann die verschiedenen Quappies, hätte ich auch eher Angst, das die Lieschen den __ Libellen- oder Käferlarven zum Opfer   fallen.



Sicherlich werden die Kleinstlieschen eher von den schon größeren Libellenlarven gefressen als umgekehrt. Und wenn ich mir die fast 10cm großen Libellenlarven in meinem Teich anschaue, könnten auch größere Lieschen zum Opfer fallen...aber alles fängt klein an. Auch die größten Libellenlarven - und die sind dann eben dran:?
Meine Lieschen z.B. haben innerhalb kürzester Zeit meine Furchenschwimmerlarven so weit reduziert, dass ich seit dem keine einzige mehr gesehen habe.

petra


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt doch  Moderlieschen*

Ich habe ja die Lieschen nun schon einige Wochen im Teich, sie haben sich reichlich vermehrt und ich greife nicht ein, habe jetzt nur mal ein wenig Staubfutter zugegeben.
Aber alles andere ist noch vorhanden, kann keine Ausfälle verzeichnen. Ich denke, das Fressen und Gefressenwerden hält sich die Waage.


----------



## Hagalaz (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt doch  Moderlieschen*

Hmm soetwas hatte ich schon befürchtet.
Immer diese Entscheidungen...


----------



## pema (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt doch  Moderlieschen*

Hi Darius,
Moderlieschen sind nett und interessant. Sie sind sicherlich nicht solch aggressive Räuber wie manch andere Fische. Aber: auch sie sind ständig auf der Suche nach Lebendfutter und verändern ein Teichbiotop - zumindest kurzfristig. Ob sich langfristig all die Lebewesen des Teiches bei dir halten (oder wieder einstellen) können, hängt sicherlich von der Bepflanzung und den Versteckmöglichkeiten ab. 
Ich z.B. bin jetzt regelrecht froh über die in den letzten Wochen entstandenen Fadenalgenpolster, denn darin können z.B. Libellenlarven etc.pp. aufwachsen, ohne gefressen zu werden.
Mit Veränderungen wirst du nach dem Neueinsatz rechnen müssen...aber das ist sicherlich subjektiv. Nicht jeder beobachtet gerade das Insektenleben in seinem Teich so genau

petra


----------



## Hagalaz (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt doch  Moderlieschen*

Ja da hast du wohl recht Petra werde mir das nochmal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen und dann mal sehen was ich mach ob Lieschen oder nicht.


----------



## Hagalaz (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt doch  Moderlieschen*

So ich hoffe meine Frage wird hier nicht als doof oder nervig abgestempelt, aber habe mich immer noch nicht entschieden...
Wie sieht es den bei den Fressgewohnheiten der Bitterlinge aus gehen die auf Amphibien- und Libellennachwuchs?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt doch  Moderlieschen*

Hi Darius,

da Bitterlinge eher in Bodennähe schwimmen und ein weiter aufreißbares Maul haben paßt da zumindest junge Amphibienbrut (frische geschlüpfte Kaulquappen oder noch schlanke 1cm Molchlarven) ganz gut rein (meine Bitterlinge (adulte Exemplare) fraßen damals Fliegenmaden und kleine Regenwürmer, dauerte aber länger bis sie ein 4-5cm Würmchen unten hatten)

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt doch  Moderlieschen*

Hmm schade hatte gedacht, da hätte ich das Problem nicht 
Wieder keine einfache Lösung...


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt doch  Moderlieschen*

Hallo Darius,

ich denke, Du machst Dir das zu schwer. Mal ganz ehrlich - ich habe neben Lieschen und Bitterlingen schlimmere Fress-Säcke in meinem viel kleineren Teich - nämlich die hier und auch noch einen solchen - und trotzdem jedes Jahr __ Libellen (u.a. Adonis-, Pech-, Feder-, Azurjungfern, Plattbäuche und Mosaikjungfern. Und Molchbabys. Dazu __ Wasserläufer und __ Rückenschwimmer - die ich persönlich als viel größere Gefahr für Molchbabys betrachte). Achja - und diverse Schneckenarten sowieso.

Aber  - und das ist der Casus cnaxus: Mein Teich ist ein Dschungel.

Dagegen habe ich in diesem Jahr nicht ein einziges Fischbaby. Das liegt allerdings weniger an den Räubern, sondern eher daran, dass mein Teich recht kühl ist und die Kleinen nicht wirklich in Wallung gekommen sind bzw. die Phoxinus im Moment kein geschlechtsreifes Weibchen haben.


----------



## Hagalaz (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt doch  Moderlieschen*

Danke Christine,
das war mal ein Wort und da mein Teich nun auch langsam ein Dschungel wird nehme ich mir dich mal als Vorbild und mache mir weniger Sorgen und setze ein paar Fische ein. 
Jetzt kommt die nächste Frage Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge  ich denke ich werde eine Münze werfen


----------

